# لتحويل اي ملف الى صيغة Pdf.



## ++menooo++ (26 أبريل 2006)

*لتحويل اي ملف الى صيغة Pdf.*

برنامج هام جدا لتحويل اي ملف الى صيغة PDF.

ما عليك سوى تحميل البرنامج من *هنا* وتثبيته.
وحين تريد ان تصنع ملف PDF ما عليك سوى اعطاء امر طباعة واختيار برنامج الـPDF بدل من الطابعة والامر الاخير هو التخزين في المجلد الذي تريد.


السيريال:​JLUL-9H4Z-9H32
او
YMEM-N924-9H32


----------



## محمود نجاح (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لتحويل اي ملف الى صيغة Pdf.*

iuh'o8itg'o ohiy0ihilkljn iuoooooookl/


----------

